# Foxhat.So she has good taste



## Todd Peddle (Oct 23, 2005)

Thought you might like this one.





Cannot really read the hat really good but it is a fox hat.I played chase withthis girl for about 1 hour.I used my hat a bait and ened up taking a few goos shots.Thsi was a fun one.


----------



## LizM (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2005)

Did you get the hat back?? Did you wash it?

lol - good technique though!

Rob


----------



## Todd Peddle (Oct 23, 2005)

Yep i got it back.And i did wash it.hahahahaha.Was a good tool to get a few nice shots and have some fun with that fox.She would take my hat and run with it and dump it in the trees,wait for me to get it and toss it for her again and she would take it and run with it again.She had done this several times for over a hour.Great fun.


----------



## shandie8 (Oct 23, 2005)

Aww..lol she looks so cuddley, wish I could play with a fox.


----------



## Todd Peddle (Oct 23, 2005)

It was great fun.Thanks alot.


----------

